# Tensione tra Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo: il trio verso la separazione



## Blu71 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sono tornati in teatro, e hanno appena debuttato su Youtube con il loro canale ufficiale. Ma i componenti del trio Aldo Giavanni e Giacomo starebbero meditando di prendere strade diverse. Stando a quanto raccontato da Selvaggia Lucarelli a "Celebrity Now", dopo tanti anni si sarebbe interrotta la magia che legava i tre.


----------



## iceman. (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sara' la solita questione di soldi, tipo boldi-de sica.


----------



## Miro (5 Dicembre 2012)

Come trio comico sono finiti da un bel pezzo ormai.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Cacciano cmq dei film natalizi decenti, soprattutto se paragonati alla ***** che esce ogni anno.


----------



## honestsimula (18 Dicembre 2012)

noooo non ci credo...


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Dicembre 2012)

La notizia è stata smentita. Tranquilli.


----------

